# My Dead Betta CT Super Red Male



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all just wondering why this bad boy died.! He arrived with some white marks on his back finage, but in the letter that came with him it said that it is knowin that they eat at their own finage so i excepted that was the way he was. All day he was so happy in his new tank and every so friendly. Next morning i got up and there was no sign of him. I looked closer and seen him lying at the bottom , i was mortified. I have enclueded pics as i think its itch? and it transferd to his mouth ,well thats what i think. Anyways i got a replacemnet fish Candy as you can see in me pics and i will be buying another red soon. Thanks for your answers. Mark View my pics in my gallery thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Bettas do eat their own tails but its not common, Ive had over a dozen since childhood and none ate themselves.

The white stuff looks post mortem, as in it is bacterial/fugin growth after death possibly from sitting in the water for a length of time( death knows no time its happened to all of us). I dont think the white on the fins had anything to do with it, looks like it was possibly stress related.

Where did you get him? No fish I have ever bought came with a letter.

Sounds like he died due to sudden change in conditions/stress.

None of this is YOUR fault, it happens especially with shipped fish, they go from tank to bag to box to small cup to big tank in a matter of hours(24-48hrs max global).

Did you get any sort of guarantee? If it was injured and they shipped it then thats gonna be your cause of death. Just because its a Betta doesnt make it any different from any other living breathing species on this earth thats been shipped but sounds like the person sold you a sick/injured fish.

I cant tell from those pics due to it just being on its side. If you still have him and have a set of tweezers or small tongs, can you get a few mouth pictures? Rots dont progress that quickly and ICH is on the body well before it shows on the fins.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi White, When the fish arrived there was white on back finage and the finage was shorter than the rest of its finage.The letter just said that sometimes in transit these fish bite at thier own finage. i put him in the tank in bag and every 5 mins put a half teaspoon of the tank water in. Affter 30mins i releasted him and all was well the whole day. Went to bed and got up and he was dead. The guy that sold me him wasnt going to, as he really liked him and wanted to keep him. So i was able to pick a new fish Candy as you can see in me picks. I only had to pay postage. Sadly hes in the bin so i wont be able to do the mouth test. He was eating frozen blood worm that day and my tank was cycled and water tempreture was 78 , and 7.8ph.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Just to add , fish arrived 11am ish and was dead at about 8am later . 21 hours later. Went to bed a 11 pm and all was well. Was it fin rot? and because he nibbled his tail it transferd to his mouth?. Thanks


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

That does not look like he ate that finnage. It looks like a horrid case of finrot. He maybe would have eaten his fins in the tail area but not under his belly! He was either nibbled by other fish or he got a horrible case of finrot that was not completely treated somehow. I do not know that I would order from this person again.

I do not think it is ich that is showing up around his head area, not the mouth by the way. It looks like a fungal infection of some kind or something different. Ich generally makes them look like they have grains of salt all over them. These spots look too large for ich.

I think though if you have any idea that there was an infection in this guy you should do a complete tank clean and run some medication for a while or your other fish are liable to get it unless he was still in quarantine and alone. Whatever I would not put another fish in the tank he was in until you clean it or medicate the fish that are there already.

I am so sorry that you lost the fish, he was a beautiful boy for sure and it has to be heartbreaking.

Rose
*frown


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Rose, cause im sort of new to Betta keeping ,things like this baffle me. I always look after my fish and treat them as a human being.Hopefully the next Red me gets he shall be ok Thanks for your info and also White Devil Ta Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

When he arrived he was completely fine apart from back finage.There was no white anywhere except the back.he was so healthy looking as you can see in alive pic. thats the way he was except about 8 fins on his backage was half missing with white at the ends of him. all my Betta are alone in thier tanks, and from the shop he was in his betta box so therefore i dont know  Thanks anyway for the help


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

A friend in need is a friend indeed


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

White tips usually mean new growth. However the carcass pics were taken quite a few hours after he died I presume. Looks like he was sitting in the water quite some time, fish do turn fuzzy. I am still thinking it was stress shock that did him in.

His alive pics dont show any signs of rot or bacterial symptoms.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah that what gets me .Hes so healthy then so dead. I beleave you are right it could of been stress. Not on my behalf but maybe when he was in transit. Even though i dont know how a fish can be so normal in tank, as if he didnt have a care in the world, then be dead


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

The other Candy fish i got him arrived fine and is well settled into his tank so maybe it was just a freak accident, maybe nice fine fish, shame


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Also the water testing kit i use is a API freshwater Master kit that does,PH,High range ph, Ammonia, Nirtite & Nitrate levels.That i do weekly along with water change


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Totally cleaned out my tank and has been cycling for approx 2 weeks now another 2 and i will buy a new Red.Have done a Easter island theme/deep jungle look so i hope its ok for fish and me! will take videos of me tanks up and running so peeps can veiw


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

just bought a Betta HM Chilli Red . Nice Betta


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Good glad that it is working out.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

So sad that boy died. Will get another when the chance comes. In demand for these type off Betta over here is unreal. Sought after even though they aint hard come buy but their Finish is so spectecular


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

This last one died too??? I am so sorry. I had a friend over there who was told the water over there did not agree with bettas. Is there perhaps an issue with this where you are by chance? I have not wondered with the luck you have been having and wondering if you are going to have to get an RO unit or something to keep them going.

So sorry that you keep having trouble with the little guys.

Rose


----------

